# Just started



## Jack Drawer (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey guys I'm 15 and I've been drawing for about 2 years but never very seriously. I'm mainly just looking to draw cartoons and characters from anime. I don't really know if I'm any good but i would like to know. Drawing is something I do for fun but id still like to be moderately good and/or good enough for people to like what I do. If anyone could critique my work (truthfully no matter how harsh) that would be much appreciated.
Thank you to those who do reply.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello Jack,

Some good ideas there. I like the first guy with the tie. you really need to be a lot bolder, have you a good range of soft pencils - 2B through to 8B These will give you good blacks and greys. Try making his jacket near black along with his tie. Also the hair and eyes. Use the soft pencils for this. And instead of drawing the hair lines - don't actually draw them. What you do is shade black on the paper leaving a thin blank line which is just the paper, this forms the hair chunk 'separator'. I have copied your picture and digitally filled in his jacket, tie, hair and eyes, it starting to look better with more contrast - see what I mean about the hair - the 'white lines' are in fact nothing but paper. I have loaded the picture up to my album temporarily so you can see what I mean,
This was just a quick going over in my draw program but you should get the idea.


----------



## Jack Drawer (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas,and sadly all I had for those was a mechanical pencil,I really need to get some proper pencils.thanks again


----------



## bug (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not one to critique as I'm not a very good artist, I just wanted to say I love soul eater :b


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Jack Drawer said:


> Hey guys I'm 15 and I've been drawing for about 2 years but never very seriously. I'm mainly just looking to draw cartoons and characters from anime. I don't really know if I'm any good but i would like to know. Drawing is something I do for fun but id still like to be moderately good and/or good enough for people to like what I do. If anyone could critique my work (truthfully no matter how harsh) that would be much appreciated.
> Thank you to those who do reply.


If you were told the truth, it would be harsher than you'd be able to take. Drawing is fun for everyone. You say that you started at 13 but never seriously. Why not? Maybe you do know if you're any good. 
Those that are generally know it earlier and start earlier. 

Please continue to improving and enjoying drawing


----------



## Jack Drawer (Feb 24, 2013)

DLee ive taken some harsh truths in my life and have excepted them and drawing is one of them. Many people say im good and many say my art is trash and its all just critiquing and if i don't learn to handle it calmly now then im going to have a hard time in my future. I honestly think the stuff im starting to draw now is looking better and better each time i sit down with a pencil. some of my better stuff i will start posting but the drawings on this post were basically in my eyes just doodles instead of time spent works.
Thank you for the input and i am going to keep pushing ahead with my drawing.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey jack. I started drawing much in the sameway i see waht you have posted here. My suggestion is to first really pay attention to line wieghts. This is the thickness and darkness of your lines. It is very important in cartooning/anime. Will give the appearance of depth. Also, start thinking about shading. Even with a mechanical pencil you can achieve successful depth. Look around and just look at how shadows fall on bushes cars people. Look at the shapes the shadows and light makes. After awhile you will be able to pick out the shapes without thinking about it. When dou.g this observe where the light is coming from. Before you know it you will be seeing the world through the eyes of an artist. Small details will stand out and scream at you. Anyways, keep at it. You get better with every line you draw.


----------



## Jack Drawer (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Check out my new picture in my other post "A new drawing (anime)" and I think you might like that one a little more.


----------

